# wondering



## traviswardjohnson (Oct 3, 2015)

My wife like to stick her finger in my butt is this normal and why does she like to it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

It's pretty normal - many people do, and many don't. It's mostly preference. Maybe she thinks you'll like it, and will then want to do it to her - perhaps she'd like you to do the same to her but for some reason isn't asking directly. Maybe she's working up to a prostate massage, which is something else you might like if you'd let her experiment. Anyway, this should be easy to figure out if you talk to her about it. I mean, you're having sex, so you should be able to talk about having sex, right?


----------



## MrVanilla (Apr 24, 2012)

I agree and disagree with MbH. I don't think this behavior is normal at all, and yet I do have to agree that you should talk to her about it. If my LW tried that with me, a conversation would be imminent!


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

traviswardjohnson said:


> My wife like to stick her finger in my butt is this normal and why does she like to it
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The real elephant in the room is "why do you think it might not be normal?"

If she likes something; that it great. Marriage is all about compromise. Is there a way she can do what she likes in a way that doesn't make you feel up-tight? Would her wearing a glove help you deal with it? Would rinsing yourself out and showering before help you deal with it? What is it that makes you feel uncomfortable? Do you feel it makes you seem gay, even if your wife does it (it isn't because she is a woman)? Marriage is about trying to accommodate your spouse, if possible.

Dr. David Schnarch in his book Passionate Marriage talks about how hard marriage is and how much sex stretches a couple. One of his examples is french kissing. What young person would think that exchanging spit/saliva with someone would be romantic? Usually one partner is pushed into opening their mouth and receiving their lovers tongue. At first is it uncomfortable, but after practices, they can learn to compartmentalize their concerns and then it becomes part of who they are and that this way of kissing is used to define a different kind of relationship from the kisses one gives a parent or sibling.

As stated about you might want to learn about the male P/G spot. Lots of women's magazines tell women it is a way to give their husband the most intense and multiple orgasms of his life. She may be doing it because she loves you and wants to please you.

Talk to her about it, your fears, and why she wants to do it?

Good luck.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
Its not uncommon. 

If she likes it and you like it, then great. 

If you don't like it, then tell her so. 

She may also be hinting that she would enjoy anal stimulation if you don't already do that.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

For some reason it is a turn on for your W. So be it. And, there are a lot of nerve endings in that general area. This can prove to enhance your pleasure.


----------

